# Pasta with Garlic &



## kadesma (Nov 19, 2012)

Pour 1/2 cup  and set aside  {1Tab} of evoo into a large bowl.Add 2 cups basil leaves shredded,15 roma tomatoes in quarteres, 8 minced garlic cloves,salt and several turns of the pepper mill. Let this mixture sit stirring now and then for 2-3 hours. Cook1 lb of dry pasta I like linguine or angel hair. While your pasta cooks put the basil mixture in a large skillet over very low heat and let it warm throughDrain pasta and place in large serving bowl and toss with the remaining 1 Tab. evoo and then the basil mix now grate some cheese like dry jack or parm,or asiago  on top and serve immediately. Some Warm bread and butter and green salad with a light dressing is great.
enjoy
kades


----------



## salt and pepper (Nov 19, 2012)

Now thats what cooking and taste is all about! I like.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 20, 2012)

Sounds lovely Kades


----------



## taxlady (Nov 20, 2012)

That is a lovely, simple, tasty sounding recipe.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 20, 2012)

taxlady said:


> That is a lovely, simple, tasty sounding recipe.


 


Kylie1969 said:


> Sounds lovely Kades


 


salt and pepper said:


> Now thats what cooking and taste is all about! I like.


 Hey you 3 thank you please have a great Thanksgiving.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you Kades


----------

